# Looking for some mechanical insight on a 98 altima



## oleskool (Feb 2, 2006)

Hi, I've got a 98 altima that I just recently started having problems with. My check engine light came on and the trouble codes that I was given were:
Evaporative Vac Solenoid Circuit Malfunction
Purge Flow Sensor Circuit Low Input
PCM determined a malfunction in the Electrical Circuit for the pressure sensor in the evap emission control system.
I was just wondering if anyone had previous experience with these problems before I take it to a mechanic to look at. The car functions fine except I can barely put gas in it. When my tank is empty it will start to backwash out like im topping off my tank. I can't find anything about it.

Thanks for your time
Alvin


----------



## oleskool (Feb 2, 2006)

*sorry if this belongs in the tech forum(nt)*

no text .


----------



## gfriedman (Oct 12, 2005)

I'm not sure what you mean. Are you saying gas overflows and runs down the side of your car when your pumping - even with an empty tank?? If that's the case have you checked for a restriction in the filler tube?


----------

